# Port st. joe report



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

I stayed in Port st. joe last week and did some surf fishing and caught some whiting ,bluefish and 1 supriseing nice sized speckle trout .I also caught a bunch of small pompano . All fish even the speckle trout were caught on peeled shrimp . And there was a lot of algae in the water . Sorry there is no pics .


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you try for scalops? or hear how they are this season?

Thanks,

BD


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to go scaloping .


----------

